# RoD Grizzard



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Why has he retreated into being such a bad player? didn't he have high expectations coming out of the draft?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Heh heh heh, you just reminded me of grizzoistight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Teezy said:


> didn't he have high expectations coming out of the draft?


no. he never should have left early.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he's still playing? wow, I guess that move to the NBA draft really wasn't smart after all.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Heh heh heh, you just reminded me of grizzoistight.


heh heh, me too. :rofl:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ye i just remember seein him projected at like #14 or somethin... then he got injured.

Now hes a scrub in the NBDL


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

goes to show how much missinformation is out htere.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

anyone know his story?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw him play live a few times and I loved his promise. To bad he didnt want to develop. At the time he seemed like a less NBA version of Gerald Wallace but had more potential. Alabama could have been a force had he stayed, and he would have most likely been better off. I believe attitude problems were his downfall if I remember correctly.


----------

